# Software para crear circuitos



## madrid real (Nov 11, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿cuál es el software que utilizáis para crear unos circuitos tan chulos? Me refiero a ese de fondo amarillo, que es bastante vistoso.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## lalex (Nov 11, 2008)

creo q "el del fondo amarillo", es de la pag, www.pablin.com.ar... q yo sepa nunca vi ese programa, creo q son solo imagenes :S...

te recomiendo el proteus, es completisimo..


Salu2


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 11, 2008)

Yo conozco eagle, multisim, proteus y orcad


----------



## juancarfox (Nov 11, 2008)

y cual es el mejor ?segun la opinion de cada quien


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 12, 2008)

yo uso eagle para crear board o dibujar esquematicos muy facil pero bastante profesional, proteus es para simulacion muy bueno y orcad simula y hace board y esquematicos pero es muy complicado, yo no lo he usado solo lo he visto.

escoge uno segun tu necesidad, eso si el fono amarillo no te lo va a mostrar, ahhh una cosa esos dibujos de esquematicos que se encuentra uno en la red a veces no son dibujados en softwares para electronica, a veces los hacen en softwares como coreldraw o autocad que son para dibujo.


----------



## alexander12 (Nov 15, 2008)

no conozco un software de electrónica con fondo amarillo pero te recomiendo el circuit maker es facil de 
de manejar y puedes encontrar muchos manuales en internet.


----------



## DAPROTON (Mar 4, 2009)

pro es curioso siempre me e preguntao lo del programa amarillo. de verdad nadie lo conoce?


----------

